# Flood by Glacier Bay/Grohe Custom Shower



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

Thursday: The girlfriend calls me and tell me her parents house has flooded.

"Something in the upstairs bathroom sink broke, and there's water all over the place."

Luckily her dad was home, so the water was only running for 5 or so minutes. Still, the damage was done. The culprit?


















Yep, the faucet nipple sheared right off the faucet, all on its own. Way to go, Glacier Bay.

Friday: I roughed in a Grohe shower valve for a GC friend of mine. It was my first time doing one of these, with 3 volume control units (Tub filler, Handheld, Rain head) Slow and tedious work, but it felt good when it was all said and done.


















Finally the weekend is here... I can relax and get to work... on my car! :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You put Glacier Bay and Grohe in the same thread? Blasphemy!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, that nipple is thin!! Just another example of you get what you pay for...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I wonder if that lav faucet was bought at a big box store?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Glaziar bay is Home Depot store brand I believe.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

That GB faucet has more brass in it than a new Delta.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> I wonder if that lav faucet was bought at a big box store?


I don't... I know....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> That GB faucet has more brass in it than a new Delta.


Yea but if they were going to use it that sparingly they should have substituted plastic like Delta did.... :laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> I wonder if that lav faucet was bought at a big box store?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 
Can you buy them anywhere else? Maybe a garage sale?








Paul


----------

